# Noise when handturning impeller



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Tons of snow again this winter. Pushing 60 hours on my 1332 now. 
Just thought I’d give a bit of inspection this evening. I reached in to turn the impeller by hand and noticed on half of the spin there’s some sort of rubbing sound. I can’t see where the impeller would be contacting the housing. It might be coming from what is behind the impeller (pulley)? There seems to be just a slight bit of drag on the impeller when the rubbing noise starts. Can anyone verify whether or not the impeller should spin a complete revolution without any noise?


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Grab the shaft and see if you can move it up and down. If you get a lot of movement, the bearing is shot.
Just went through this with my 1028. If you search for my post on my replacement (starting to regret this project), you can decide if this is up to your level of wrenching and/or frustration. If it comes apart easy, it is an easy and cheap fix. It rust haunts you, start adding time and/or dollars.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is there any play of the impeller back and forth ? the impeller shear pin tight? doubt that the impeller bearing would be issue.

then would disconnect plug and remove belt cover and manually turn that auger wheel and listen. see if anything if rubbing there.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

60 hours, is that just this winter?? Wow. 

Forgive me for chiming in when I don't own the machine. My blower (different brand) has a brake for the impeller, which rubs on the impeller pulley when you release the handle. Is it possible that there's something like that on yours?


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> 60 hours, is that just this winter?? Wow.
> 
> Forgive me for chiming in when I don't own the machine. My blower (different brand) has a brake for the impeller, which rubs on the impeller pulley when you release the handle. Is it possible that there's something like that on yours?


Good point on the brake, that might be the sound you are hearing.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

might be the pulley turning and rubbing the belt making some noise

I don't think my 11 year old machine has 60 hours on it yet..


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

bbwb said:


> Grab the shaft and see if you can move it up and down. If you get a lot of movement, the bearing is shot.
> Just went through this with my 1028. If you search for my post on my replacement (starting to regret this project), you can decide if this is up to your level of wrenching and/or frustration. If it comes apart easy, it is an easy and cheap fix. It rust haunts you, start adding time and/or dollars.


I’ll check that tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> is there any play of the impeller back and forth ? the impeller shear pin tight? doubt that the impeller bearing would be issue.
> 
> then would disconnect plug and remove belt cover and manually turn that auger wheel and listen. see if anything if rubbing there.


Will get to that tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> 60 hours, is that just this winter?? Wow


I think I put on about 25 hrs last Winter. We got 14.5 feet of snow last year and it looks like we’re gonna beat that this year. It’s been brutal.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> 60 hours, is that just this winter?? Wow.
> 
> Forgive me for chiming in when I don't own the machine. My blower (different brand) has a brake for the impeller, which rubs on the impeller pulley when you release the handle. Is it possible that there's something like that on yours?


It’s a 2018 HSS1332. I have the Shop Manual and see what is called the “auger belt stopper.” It’s affixed right inside the impeller housing, or is it behind the housing? Hard to tell in the diagram. it must be the pulley brake. I do notice that, as soon as I let go of the auger handle, the auger stops spinning, not like my old Honda where you could quickly look around front and see the auger spinning to a stop. Maybe that’s it.

Looked through the manual further and, yes, there’s the belt stopped that sits around the puller just behind the impeller. That must be it. Thanks.


----------

